# Online Archery Ethics Course??



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been trying to take this Online Archery Ethics Course on the Utah DNR page for this fall's bow hunt, and the link is dead. Anyone have any idea how to do this prior to me calling the DNR office?

Thanks!


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

It seems to happen every year. They will repost it sometime before the archery season starts and it will be identical to the previous years' course with only the year changed. Should take you 3 minutes or less to pass it armed with nothing more than your common sense. I don't even read the explainations anymore because it is always the same year in and year out. Just skip to the questions and save yourself the time.


----------

